# New car, what all should I replace



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So my g/f sold her 05 GTO a few months back. I'm leaving for the Army in 3 months so we needed to make sure she has a car. My GTO is an M6 and she doesn't feel conmfortable driving it.

A friend of mine is selling us his 1997 Eagle Talon ESi with a manual trans for $750. Its got 147k miles and a solid transmission. Head gasket, timing belt, water pump, pullies, brakes, and tires were done in the last year. Only downfall is it was in a fender bender at a parking lot. Hood and bumper are the good old flat black primer. I'm not to worries about paint at the moment but do plan on having it done after winter.

I'm making a list of things to check/replace, even though I trust the guy, you know how it is you never really trust someone elses work. Here is what I'm doing to it so I can be worry free while gone:
* oil filter and oil change
* coolent flush and new t-stat
* power steer fluid
* brake fluid
* bleed clutch
* manual trans oil
* air filter
* spark plugs
* PCV valve
* cabin filter
* spark plugs
* belts
* hoses

Total for parts I'm looking at about $350 so about $1000 for what looks to be a fairly solid DD.

Anything I could be missing?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> So my g/f sold her 05 GTO a few months back. I'm leaving for the Army in 3 months so we needed to make sure she has a car. My GTO is an M6 and she doesn't feel conmfortable driving it.
> 
> A friend of mine is selling us his 1997 Eagle Talon ESi with a manual trans for $750. Its got 147k miles and a solid transmission. Head gasket, timing belt, water pump, pullies, brakes, and tires were done in the last year. Only downfall is it was in a fender bender at a parking lot. Hood and bumper are the good old flat black primer. I'm not to worries about paint at the moment but do plan on having it done after winter.
> 
> ...




To be honest with you. I would look around a little longer before you make a purchase. It is a 13 year old car with fairly high miles on it and there is a good chance it won't be dependable very long.You also have to think about CV Boots and Joints, brake lines, bushings, fuel pump, clutch and a host of other items that usually wear out with age.

Plus your girlfriend is going from a GTO to a Eagle Talon. Don't think she will be very happy with it . 
Try looking for a Chevy Cobalt. They are dirt cheap, very dependable, easy to work on and not very expensive when it come's time for any needed repairs and all of their parts are easily available.
Just my two cents. :seeya:

John

If your mind is made up on the Talon, at least get a compression check on it before you purchase it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Head gasket, timing belt, water pump, pullies, brakes, and tires were done in the last year.


Pop the wheels off and verify that the pads & rotors were replaced, and not just the pads. That works ok for a while, but gives progressively lackluster performance over time.

Also, make sure the brake lines aren't getting too rotten.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a friends car and he is giving me all his receipts too! I am actually really looking foreward to a small project car. All my cars have been fairly new so one that may have a few misc issues will be fun. Plus if I mess something up, parst are cheap!

Def going to buy it without really looking too indebth as I've been in teh car a bunch of times, he never complained about it really having issues.

Once I get it, I can always get some dumb ricer to drop $1500 for it as it  But I'll fine tooth comb though it and make a solid list. My goal is to have a cheap ass car in the end, otherwise I would rather just hold off and buy her something down the road and bank the money.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO, spend some time with her driving the GTO to get her comfortable with the 6-speed and your mods. Someone will need to drive the car every few weeks to keep the battery charged and the fuel fresh. Also, If the other car breaks down while you are gone she will not be without transportation.

Thanks for your service to the country,


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ We have taken my car out a few time in parking lots, but she is just too scared to do anything on the street with it. Not to mention I'm at 49k with the factory clutch and I do DD the car and drive it like it was ment to driven. No issues with the clutch really, but I'm sure I'm on borrowed time. I tried to explain to her that I wasn't that much faster then her and her 0-60 was better then me so she doesn't have anything to worry about. I think the exhaust just makes her think she is hitting the gas to hard and is going to launch it. Hopefully some more practice and she will be able to. If not, she can always atleast start the car every month and let it fron for a 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Picked it up last night. Interior is 8/10, body is 7/10 only cause the hood and bumper were replaced form a black one from a junk yard(but the paint is awsome on them just the wrong color, but black doesn't look too horrible on red so I can take my time fixing it).

Interior was super clean, seats perfect, all accessories work, glove box as a small crack and randomly opens, but they are dirt cheap at the junk yard to replace.

Motor is solid, trans is solid, he gave me receipts for the head gasket and all new gaskets for everything else, timing belts with new tensioner, pullies, water pump, new batter, new front and rear pads, and new tires.

Def needs a tune up as there is a slightly rough idle. Needs a motor mount, and an exhaust hanger.

Paid $600 for it, and it looks to need $350 in parts assuming I replace all belts/hoses and crap that may not need relaced but just for peice of mind.

Here are pics he took right before the parking lot accident, now has black hood and front bumper. I'm going to detail, clay, and buff it and make it glisten even more.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Picked it up last night. Interior is 8/10, body is 7/10 only cause the hood and bumper were replaced form a black one from a junk yard(but the paint is awsome on them just the wrong color, but black doesn't look too horrible on red so I can take my time fixing it).
> 
> Interior was super clean, seats perfect, all accessories work, glove box as a small crack and randomly opens, but they are dirt cheap at the junk yard to replace.
> 
> ...





Its a good looking car and you got it fairly cheap. Good luck with it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Thanks!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

JPALAMAR, leaving for Army????? A call up or boot?? Been there done that !!! Good Luck


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> JPALAMAR, leaving for Army????? A call up or boot?? Been there done that !!! Good Luck


re-enlistment. Was in the guard but had a knee injury. Well my 2 years is up per my discharge papers so I'm elligable again. Plus $40k enlistment bonus is too good to pass up.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay I won't call you boot!!! Hope you got all your rank back!!! Well tell you at the end of 20 you well think it moved alittle faster than it feels at the time..And the check shows up like magic then. Hope you don't end up at ft. Riley and thats from a KS boy It's to small to cold or to hot!!!! But if you do report in cause 1st beer is on me. Les


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm actually hoping for Ford Benning or Lewis. Was in Benning before and loved it. 5 minutes from Columbus and a little over an hour from Atlanta. Always something to do.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Benning or Lewis both are good but you going to get wet at Lewis!!!!!! Benning was great has a Hat. That was 2nd best duty, 1st being PLT.SGT. of Pathfinder Plt. Had a great CO we would anywhere we wanted and get the Air Force to pay for it all we had to do was jump out..Follow Me 11Bravo


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I was 11C (motors) but I'm re-classing to MP because I found that infantry didn't do alot for me in my civilian skills. MP atlest will get me into the criminal justice field, where there will never be a shortage of crime so the job maket is stable, even though over crouded, but with solid military service, a college degree, and experience it should help me alot.

On a side note, I made a list of parts for the Talon of stuff to check/replace. I'm looking at $430 worst case senerio. Thats replacing belts, hoses, tstate, rad cap, power steering pump as it whines a little(may be able to rebuild but budgeted worst case), all fluids, filters, O2s. I'm sure alot of that doesn't need to be done, but would you just let it be if it looks good or relace it for peice of mind? I'm doing the fluids/filters regardless, but do you think I'm just wasting money also?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Whats up with the GPS coordinates in this picture? But thats is one hellva of a price you can't a beater that clean for under a G around here good Deal!!







*
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f3/6151d1260453693-new-car-what-all-should-i-replace-talon6.jpg


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would say if there's no fraying or cracking in the belts and hoses, leave 'em. A coolant flush is a great idea. Radiator cap is like $4 so you might as well. That power steering pump might be whining because it's low on fluid...

A coolant system pressure leakdown tester will also tell you if and show you where your hoses or cap is leaking.

This makes me wonder why there aren't aftermarket gauges for coolant pressure, just temperature.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check the fluid level of the PS and it was right where it needed to be on the dipstick so it isn't leaking. It whines a few second when I first start the car and when I make slow moving turns. I'm assuming the pump, but I'll know for sure when I start working on it. This weekend is a full detail, next weekend is actually fixing it up.


----------



## streetsteve (Dec 10, 2009)

is it the all wheel drive or just front wheel drive?, good price though, check out sheptrans.com, if you ever need tranny info or axles talk to john shepard, hes very savy with the talons, his all wheel drive talon goes 7.70 at 191mph, its sick, his trannys are the best and very affordable, i think his stage 1 tranny is under 1000 bucks and beefed up and rebuilt, will shift smooth at 10,000 rpm, lol, but really if you ever have a question about anything on the car call him.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LUCAS makes an awesome power steering stop leak/additive that may stop the pump noise. I've seen it work wonders. 




...plus they use a Blue `65 GTO in their commercials, so.....yeah.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

streetsteve said:


> is it the all wheel drive or just front wheel drive?, good price though, check out sheptrans.com, if you ever need tranny info or axles talk to john shepard, hes very savy with the talons, his all wheel drive talon goes 7.70 at 191mph, its sick, his trannys are the best and very affordable, i think his stage 1 tranny is under 1000 bucks and beefed up and rebuilt, will shift smooth at 10,000 rpm, lol, but really if you ever have a question about anything on the car call him.


Dude, I I'm gonna spend a total of $1000 on this car. Why would I drop $1000 on a preformance tranny on a non turbo beater?



Rukee said:


> LUCAS makes an awesome power steering stop leak/additive that may stop the pump noise. I've seen it work wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I'm going to have to try. I saw it in Autozone before but never tried anytihng like that. I've used Bars Leak with success and Sea Foam on my bikes every spring though.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Whats with all the spammers??*


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've noticed the spam bots in other posts too. Surprisingly, I haven't seem then on any other forums yet, I'm sure they are on their way.

As far as the powersteering pump. It is OK. After I got a chance to really look at everything under some good light, I found that the coolent overflow tank braket fell off. Guess the bolt didn't have locktite on it. The tank was wedged between the powersteering pump and motor mount. That is what was causing the belt squeel. Guess the combination of the belt squeel from rubbing and the coolenet slowly leaking from a spot where it wore against the pully, intermintant steering weird feeling, and slightly low power steering fluid made me jump the gun.

Picking up a new tank and bracket from the junk yard this weekend.

I also removed the whole interior, cleaned everything all up, shamoo'd the carpet, seats, ect and I'm putting it back in tonight. it looks brand new inside


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> re-enlistment. Was in the guard but had a knee injury. Well my 2 years is up per my discharge papers so I'm elligable again. Plus $40k enlistment bonus is too good to pass up.


I spent 23 years in the Army. Was drafted in 1968 and went to Nam after boot camp and AIT. After my tour in Nam with the 1st Cav Div 1031st Medivac Co [ was a door gunner ] . I extended for a year while I was there and was sent to Germany when my tour was up. Came home in 1971 and did some reserve time. Re-upped several times and by the time 1991 came around, I figured I had enough and it was time to get out. That re- enlistment bonus is a great thing. Do they still spread out the bonus with payments over the life of your enlistment.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TIME IN THE MILITARY


----------

